# vertical keystone correction (projector)



## Soledad Medina

Se trata de un documento sobre proyectores de los que se usan para las presentaciones a los alumnos en las escuelas:

Another key feature to look for is "vertical keystone correction" which fixes image distortion with the touch of a button.

Mi intento:
Otra función clave que debe buscarse es la "corrección de ???? vertical", la cual arregla la distorsión de la imagen con sólo el toque de un botón.

Agradeceré ayuda.
SM


----------



## Cubanboy

Corrección trapezoidal vertical.


[PDF] ViewSonic PJD5112 - Azul Marina - Spanish Specs - Especificaciones ...
Formato de archivo: PDF/Adobe Acrobat
*Corrección digital de la distorsión trapezoidal vertical (“Keystone”)*: +/- 40º - Lámpara 180W (RLC-. 050)-Lens Zoom óptico manual 1.2× / enfoque manual ...
www.azulmarina.com/.../ViewSonic_PJ...caciones_en_Espanol_sin_datos_de_contacto.pdf.

http://www.google.com.cu/#hl=es&saf...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=31347121c6ca729a
Besos.
Ya te contesté el correo. No te apures y toma calma.


Otra función/característica clave a tener en cuenta es "la corrección trapezoidal vertical", que corrige la distorsión de la imagen con sólo pulsar un botón.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querido hermanito menor, te estoy inmensamente agradecida. Como decimos los cubanos, eres la candela y lo demás es cuento.  Le doy gracias a Dios por ti y el resto de los foreros inteligentes y generosos que acuden en mi ayuda.  Ustedes son mi tabla de salvación.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## gengo

Cubanboy, why is "Keystone" capitalized in Spanish?  It is not a proper noun, and just means (en la forma de) piedra angular.

Here is a good explanation (with pictures) of keystone correction.


----------



## Cubanboy

@Gengo: 

You're right that it isn't a proper noun, but you can't translate it as ''en la forma de piedra angular'' either as you previously mentioned.
I already corrected the error and finally translated it as *''corrección trapezoidal vertical''*. Thank you very much for the correction. Is that OK with you?
I'll also ask my friend Soledad to make the necessary corrections to her translation.


[PDF] User's Guide
Formato de archivo: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Vista rápida
*keystone (corrección trapezoidal) — la corrección trapezoidal vertical *ajusta la rectangularidad de la imagen (página 12). También puede ajustar la ...
www.askproxima.com/service/c180/downloads/C160C180UG_Spanish.pdf

CP-X809 : Installation : LCD Projectors : Español : Hitachi ...
Corrección trapezoidal vertical - Corrija automáticamente las imágenes desalineadas con la función de corrección trapezoidal vertical. ...
www.hitachidigitalmedia.com/product.do?... - En caché


It really is a pleasure to exchange knowledge with you.
Regards,


----------



## gengo

Cubanboy said:


> You're right that it isn't a proper noun, but you can't translate it as ''en la forma de piedra angular'' either as you previously mentioned.



I didn't mean to imply that "en forma de piedra angular" should be used as a translation.  I only meant that keystone refers to a trapezoidal shape here, and therefore does not need to be capitalized as if it were a proper noun.



> I already corrected the error and finally translated it as *''corrección trapezoidal vertical''*. Thank you very much for the correction. Is that OK with you?



You know better than I what sounds best, but I did see many, many Spanish websites that used the word keystone (always capitalized, for some reason).  Your translation is certainly clearer to someone who is unfamiliar with the English word keystone, but the important thing is to choose the word that is used most often by experts in this context.


----------



## cirrus

I think the problem is that instuctions written in English rarely make sense to English speakers, let alone when they go on to be translated to another language. I wonder whether this is because they are written by experts or whether they are just bad translations from some other language. Whilst I understand keystone adjustment (I have to do umpteen presentations) I can't think of another way to describe it other than something long winded - adjusting the image so that the projection seems more like a square rather than a flared quadrilateral.

Also I have to admit that as a man the last thing that occurs to me is to read the instructions. These days there is a tendency either for equipment to just come with a cartoon or no instructions and telling you go to the manufacturer's website.


----------



## sdgraham

gengo said:


> Cubanboy, why is "Keystone" capitalized in Spanish?  It is not a proper noun, and just means (en la forma de) piedra angular.



Note that "Keystone" is a now-defunct brand of motion picture projectors.

See HERE, for example.

I have no idea how the name became associated with distortion or whether it was simply coincidence.


----------



## gengo

sdgraham said:


> Note that "Keystone" is a now-defunct brand of motion picture projectors.
> 
> See HERE, for example.
> 
> I have no idea how the name became associated with distortion or whether it was simply coincidence.



That must be a coincidence.  Look at the link I gave in post #4, and you'll see an illustration of what is happening here.  The uncorrected projection has a trapezoidal shape, exactly like that of a real keystone (at the top of a stone arch).  This is corrected to make the projection square.  So the word keystone is referring to the shape of the projection, and has nothing to do with any proper noun.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi inmensa gratitud para todos por sus valiosas sugerencias e interesantes comentarios.  Me alegra estar rodeada de foreros inteligentes como ustedes.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------

